# 1911a1



## Geo119ny (11 mo ago)

I have a Springfield armory 1911a1 it has C before the serial number C2xxx. Can anyone tell me anything about this model sat UU army on frame


----------



## Geo119ny (11 mo ago)

USArmy


----------

